# pain on arousal



## 20784 (Feb 6, 2006)

hi,I have been reading how many of you have troubel with sex lives, and I can identify compltely. I am still new tothis and find it hard to accept.Anyway, I have recently started experiencing pain when I get aroused. A lot of cramps in my pelvic are and sometimes stabbing pains inbot my bum. I was wondering if anyone else here experiences thsi and knows why it happens? My gp said it was becasue my bowel wwas irritated and irratates everythign around it. I also get pelvic pain when I pee sometimes. Could any of this be due to endometriosis as well?thansk for any advice







)


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Kimsta,You have described what happens to me everytime i get aroused, i went and saw a gyne specalist and had a laparoscopy (spl?) to check for endo and to make sure everything was ok. Went back for the results and was told everything was normal, i couldnt believe it, she said the same as what your doctor said and their was nothing she could do







I know i havent been of any help, just wanted you to know your not alone. And when my ibs is playing up, i also get pain in the pelvic area when i pee.Take care


----------

